# Member Ratings



## Ricky (Nov 11, 2002)

How would you all feel about a member rating system?  As in something like stars or something under their info, on the left hand side of each of their posts?

Just a random thought, but I think it might be pretty cool.  I've seen it on other MB's.  What do you all think?  Vote in the poll and leave your thoughts.


----------



## Trip (Nov 11, 2002)

I think it'd be a good idea, if only moderators could vote for them. Kinda like a citizen-townsfolk voting system. Where if a member posts to help another member they get a point, but if a member posts to put down another memeber the member loses a point.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 11, 2002)

That's much better than what I had in mind..  

Would the rating still be displayed?


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## edX (Nov 11, 2002)

i don't like the idea at all. i especially don't like the idea of moderators doing the rating. I have no interest in judging anyone or deciding how valuable their contibutions are compared to others. a moderators job should strictly be to moderate - which means watching to see that the site rules are followed and making sure threads are in the correct forums. beyond that, a moderator shouldn't be evaluating site members. 

i think it is easy enough to draw your own impressions of others and remember them as being someone you like and respect or someone you don't trust. 

and then there are members like herve/tree. how could we possibly form a meaningful concensus in evaluating him? 

we don't need post counts, we don't need rankings, we don't need status symbols at all. 

but to borrow from another thread - you know you've been on the forums too long when you know all the major posters and can just about guess which ones will reply and what they will say when a new thread starts.


----------



## voice- (Nov 12, 2002)

If we leave the voting to moderators they will get their hands full instantly.

If we leave it to anyone I'll bet a 5-star member has 50 no-post members voting for only him within a week...

But if we set a 50-post low-limit for voting, it MIGHT just work...


----------



## kendall (Nov 12, 2002)

I think I should do the rating.  I promise to be fair.  So everyone, vote for itanium! 

Paid for by itanium for Ratings Monitor, 2002.


----------



## davidlong68 (Nov 12, 2002)

This idea remind me when I was in primary school, teachers giving image to the best schoolboy. Well, everyone should be able to see who contribute to this site.


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 12, 2002)




----------



## toast (Nov 13, 2002)

Rating posters is an anonymous way to devaluate or glorify people you like or dislike. I'm completely against (wow, I agree with Ed !  ). Just say what you think, you'll feel better.

Example: I love myself. I deserve 5 stars. And I hate you all. Clear ? 

Come on, rating people... Natural selection ? Members with bad marks get what ? Banned ? Posts erased ? Not read ?

A la la...


----------



## xaqintosh (Nov 13, 2002)

I'm very against rating members, why can't people just judge for themselves and not have to have other people modify their decisions?


----------



## Matrix Agent (Nov 13, 2002)

Try looking through the archives for some documentation of why we don't have this:

1. A burden and unfair assignment for moderators.

2. Creates a preoccupation among new users for "acceptance"

3. Would ultimately lead between arguments of our senior members on whether they are better than one another. (Just some of you, I know many would rather distance yourselves.)

4. Rating posts is useless, it takes too much work, and I'd rather read the whole thread. This is a community, not an anonymous in & out help board.

This has been my official post for this month.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 14, 2002)

Alright, just a thought.  No big loss.


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 14, 2002)




----------



## xaqintosh (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MacLuv _
> *My cat is 46 years old. *


Is there a reason for this, or is it just randomness? Was it some way to convince us that we need member ratings?


----------



## ksv (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *Rating posters is an anonymous way to devaluate or glorify people you like or dislike. I'm completely against (wow, I agree with Ed !  ). Just say what you think, you'll feel better.
> 
> Example: I love myself. I deserve 5 stars. And I hate you all. Clear ?
> ...



Yup.
I seriously see no difference between rating users and rating politicians, like in a parlamentaric "democracy". Both examples are just as bad.


----------

